# تفاصيل مسودة مشروع قانون الأحوال الشخصية للمسيحيين



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 نوفمبر 2014)

*- في مشروع قانون الأحوال الشخصية للمسيحيين، الدولة تعترف بالزواج المدني للخروج من مأزق الطلاق
- وزارة العدالة الانتقالية ترسل خطاب رسمي لرؤساء الكنائس للرد على المشروع قبل 26 من الشهر الجاري
- المشروع يضع أسبابه بشأن التطليق وبطلان الزواج الكنسي بناء على توصيات الكنائس
بعد سنوات طويلة من الإنتظار أرسلت وزارة العدالة الانتقالية اليوم مسودة مشروع قانون الأحوال الشخصية للمسيحيين لرؤساء الكنائس المسيحية لإبداء الملاحظات حول مشروع القانون والرد بشأنه قبل رفعه للجنة العليا للإصلاح التشريعي.
وقال الدكتور صفوت البياضى رئيس الطائفة الإنجيلية أن وزارة العدالة الإنتقالية أرسلت له اليوم خطاباً رسمياً – وأيضاً لرؤساء الكنائس الأخرى. أشارت فيه أنهم أرسلوا مسودة مشروع قانون الأحوال الشخصية لغير المسلمين وطالبوا بتكليف المختصين بمراجعة مشروع القانون وإبداء الملاحظات حوله وإعادة أرسالها قبل موعد محدد أقصاه 25 نوفمبر الجاري وذلك لعرضه على اللجنة العليا للإصلاح التشريعي برئاسة مجلس الوزراء .
وأضاف البياضي أن مسودة المشروع جاءت بناءاً على المبادئ العامة المرسلة من الكنائس الأرثوذكسية والكاثوليكية والإنجيلية والأسقفية، والتي تم وضعها بعد عقد عدة جلسات بين الكنائس لوضع بعض التعديلات لمشروع القانون الذي سبق أرساله من قبل في دورات برلمانية سابقة. مشيرا أن وزارة العدالة الإجتماعية قامت بوضع هذه المبادئ في شكل مشروع قانون من عدة مواد بلغت 138 مادة، وإعادتها للكنائس مرة أخرى لإبداء أي ملاحظات حول هذه المواد .
وأوضح البياضي أنه يرى هذا المشروع جيد ويتسق مع ما وصلت له الكنائس المصرية من وضع المسائل المتعلقة بالأحوال الشخصية، بإقرار الزواج المدني لمن يريد، على ألا يكون هناك أي إلزام للكنائس بإثبات هذا الزواج الذي وضع له المشروع إطار تنظيمي يتم من خلال وزارة العدل بتخصيص مكاتب له بمصالح الشهر العقاري.
وتابع إن المشروع سوف يحل أزمات بعض العالقين بشأن الزواج بالإتجاه للزواج المدني، وكانت إحدى مطالبهم ولكن دون إلزام من الكنائس فمن يريد الزواج الكنسي فعليه الالتزام بالقوانين الكنسية الخاصة بالطلاق والزواج المحددة بعلة الزنا أوتغيير الديانة.


· أسباب بطلان الزواج
وذكر البياض أن مشروع القانون الذي حصلت وطني على نسخة منه حدد معايير واضحة لبطلان الزواج حيث أكدت المادة 30 على وجود 10 شروط ليكون الزواج الديني المسيحي باطلاً وهى:
- إذا لم يتوفر فيه رضاء الزوجين رضاءً صحيحا.
- وإذا لم يتم بالمراسم الدينية علنا بحضور شاهدين مسيحيين على الأقل.
- وإذا لم يبلغ الزوجان السن القانونية للزواج.
- وإذا قام بأحد الزوجين مانع من موانع قرابة الدم أو المصاهرة.
- وإذا كان أحد طرفيه وقت انعقاده متزوجا.
- وإذا تزوج القاتل عمدا أو شريكه بزوج قتيله متى ثبت أن القتل كان بالتواطؤ بينهما بقصد زواجهما.
وإذا تزوج الرجل المسيحي بمن تنتمي إلي دين أو مذهب أخر غير مسيحي.
- وإذا قام لدى أحد الزوجين مانع من الموانع المنصوص عليها في المادة 23 ( إذا كان لدى أحد طالبي الزواج مانع طبيعي أو مرضي لا يرجى زواله يمنعه من الإتصال الجنسي كالعنه والخنوثة والخصاء، وإذا كان أحداهما مجنونا، وإذا كان أحد الطرفين مصابا بمرض قتال يجعله غير صالح للحياة الزوجية ولم يكن الطرف الآخر يعلم به وقت الزواج)، بشرط أن يكون ذلك قبل الزواج.
- وإذا قام لدى الزوج قبل زواجه مانع العنه وكانت الزوجة قد مكنته من نفسها لمدة ستة أشهر ميلادية تبدأ من تاريخ إتمام زواجهما دون جدوى، ويكون إثبات مانع العنة بشهادة طبية،
- إذا كان أحد الزوجين سبق تطليقه لعلة الزنى.
وأوضحت المواد 31 و32 و33 و 34 و35 على أن الزواج يعد باطلا في حال عقد بغير رضاء الزوجين أو إحداهما رضاء صحيحا، أو وقع أحد الزوجين في غش أو غلط ، ولكن لا تقبل الدعوى إلا إذا رفعت خلال ستة أشهر من وقت علم الزوج المعيب رضاءه بالغش أو الغلط، وأيضا إذا عقد زواج القاصر بغير إذن وليه فلا يجوز الطعن فيه إلا من الولي أو القاصر نفسه ولا تقبل دعوى البطلان من الولى إذا كان قد أقر الزواج صراحة أو ضمنا أو مضى شهر على علمه بالزواج، ولا تقبل الدعوى من الزوجين بعد مضى شهر واحد من بلوغه سن الرشد.
وأشار أنه لا يحق للشخص في الزواج المدني الزواج مرة أخرى إلا بعد مرور 10 شهور على الطلاق أو مرور ثلاثة سنوات على غياب أحد الزوجين، أو حكم على احد الزوجين بسجن لفترة طويلة مشيرا أن أسباب الطلاق والزواج في القانون الجديد التى وضعت لتنظيم الزواج المدنى أخذت أسبابه جميعا من لائحة 38 التى حددت 9 أسباب للإطلاق .


· اسباب التطليق
واكد البياضي أن المشروع حدد معايير التطليق حيت لا يوجد طلاق في المسيحية بل تطليق وحدد في المادة 111 لا يجوز الطلاق بين المسيحيين بإرادة أحد الزوجين المنفردة ولا باتفاقهما، مع مراعاة المادة السابقة يجوز طلب التطليق في الحالات الواردة في المواد السابقة.
ونصت المادة 112 يجوز لأي من الزوجين المسيحيين طلب التطليق إذا ترك الزوج الآخر الدين المسيحى إلى الإلحاد أو إلى دين آخر أو مذهب لا تعترف به الكنائس المسيحية بمصر كالسبتيين وشهود يهوة، والبهائيين والمرمون.
المادة 113 فيما عدا المذهب الكاثوليكى يجوز لكل من الزوجين أن يطلب التطليق بسبب غير زنا الزوج الآخر.
والمادة 114 نصت على أنه يعتبر فى حكم الزنا كل عمل يدل على الخيانة الزوجية لأى من الزوجين كما الأحوال الآتية، هروب الزوجة مع رجل غريب ليس من محارمها أو مبيتها معه بدون علم زوجها أو إنه بغير ضرورة أو هروب الزوج مع امرأة غريبة ليست من محارمه أو مبيته معها، ووجود أوراق أو مستندات صادرة من أحد الزوجين لشخص غريب تدل على وجود علاقة آثمة بينهما، ووجود رجل غريب مع الزوجة بحالة مريبة أو وجود امرأة غريبة مع الزوج فى حالة مريبة، وتحريض أحد الزوجين الآخر على ارتكاب الزنا أو الفجور، وإذا حبلت الزوجة فى فترة يستحيل معها اتصال زوجها بها لغيابه أو مرضة، والشذوذ الجنسي.


· اسباب الطلاق في الزواج المدني
وأوضح البياضي أسباب الطلاق في الزواج المدني فيما جاء في مسودة المشروع مادة 136 ينحل الزواج المدني – غير الكنسى وينتهى في حالات موت أحد الزوجين حقيقة أو حكماً وفق القانون أو التطليق إذا توافرت أحد الأسباب الآتية:
- إذا خرج أحد الزوجين عن الدين المسيحى وانقطع الآمل في رجوعه إليه
- وإذا غاب أحد الزوجين خمس سنوات متتالية بحيث لا يعلم مقره ولا تعلم حياته من وفاته وصدر حكم بإثبات غيبته.
- والحكم على أحد الزوجين بعقوبة السجن المشدد أو السجن أو الحبس لمدة سبع سنوات فأكثر.
- إذا أصيب أحد الزوجين بجنون مطبق أو بمرض معد يخشى منه على سلامة الآخر ومضى ثلاثة سنوات على الجنون أو المرض وثبت أنه غير قابل للشفاء، وإذا أصيب الزوج بمرض العنه بعد الزواج ومضى على إصابته به ثلاث سنوات متتالية، وثبت أنه غير قابل للشفاء وكانت الزوجة في سن يخشى فيها عليها من الفتنة.
- وإذا اعتدى أحد الزوجين على حياة الآخر أو اعتاد إيذاءه إيذاءً جسيما يعرض صحته للخطر .
- وإذا ساء سلوك أحد الزوجين وفسدت أخلاقه وانغمس في حياة الرذيلة ولم يرجى إصلاحه.
- وإذا أساء أحد الزوجين معاشرة الآخر أو أخل بواجباته نحوه إخلالا جسيما مما أدى لاستحكام النفور بينهما وانتهى الآمر بالانفصال الجسدى عن بعضهما واستمر ذلك ثلاث سنوات متتالية.
- إذا قام أحد الزوجين بعمل يدل على الخيانة الزوجية قبل الآخر كالأحوال المنصوص عليها في المادة 113 من هذا القانون.
وتابع اذا اتفق الطرفين كتابة على إنهاء الزواج المدني بينهما ما لم يخالف هذا الاتفاق قواعد النظام العام أو الآداب العامة في جمهورية مصر العربية، أو إذا ترهبن الزوجان أو ترهبن أحداهما برضاء الأخر، أو إذا وافقت الرئاسة الدينية المسيحية على تحويل الزواج المدني إلى زواج ديني مسيحي صحيح وفي هذه الحالة يعتبر الزواج مسيحياً دينياً صحيحاً من تاريخ إتمام المراسم الدينية اللازمة للزواج الديني المسيحي الصحيح. ولا ينحل بأسباب انحلال الزواج الديني المسيحي الصحيح.
وأضاف أن المادة 137 نصت على أنه في غير حالة الموت الحقيقي يلزم إثبات انحلال الزواج المدني غير الكنسي صدور حكم نهائي بات بذلك من المحكمة المختصة، بناء على طلب أحد الزوجين المتوافر في مصلحته أي من الأسباب المذكورة في المادة السابقة.
والمادة 138 لا يعتبر الزواج المدني غير الكنسي صحيحاً ونافذاً، إلا إذا تم إثباته في دفتر يعد لذلك في مصلحة الشهر العقاري والتوثيق. ويعد الموثق المختص أربعة نسخ من عقد الزواج تحفظ إحداهما بالمصلحة وتسلم نسخة إلى كل من الزوجين وتحفظ بنسخة بدفتر يعد ذلك في المحكمة الجزئية التي يقع في دائرتها محل إبرام العقد.
وحول وضع الأقباط الذين تزوجوا مدني بشأن أحقيتهم في ممارسة الشعائر الدينية وممارسة الطقوس لأبنائهم.. قال البياضي أن هذا الأمر متروك لكل كنيسة في تحديد موقفها من المتزوجين مدني ولكنه طالب بأحقية هؤلاء في ممارسة الشعائر مشيرا ان ابنائهم لا علاقة بتحملهم أي ذنب وأنهم لهم الحق في المعمودية والتناول..

المصدر​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 نوفمبر 2014)

*مشروع هاااااااااااايل *


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مشروع هاااااااااااايل *



*هل ممكن الكنيسة توافق عليه بعد التعديلات ؟*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *هل ممكن الكنيسة توافق عليه بعد التعديلات ؟*​



*فى إعتقادى : هتوافق 

لأنهم هم اللى عاملينه :w00t:
​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فى إعتقادى : هتوافق
> 
> لأنهم هم اللى عاملينه :w00t:
> ​*


*
بس دخل عليه تعديلات ومش عارف أساس القانون ..
وهل الكنيسة هى اللى حطت موضوع الزواج المدنى ؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> بس دخل عليه تعديلات ومش عارف أساس القانون ..
> وهل الكنيسة هى اللى حطت موضوع الزواج المدنى ؟​*



*إشمعنى إعترفت بيه برة مصر ؟؟


​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إشمعنى إعترفت بيه برة مصر ؟؟
> 
> 
> ​*



*مش عارف !! 
بس أنا شايف أن أسباب التطليق فى المدنى ما فيهاش مشكلة أنها تكون فى الكنسى ..
ألا موضوع الأتفاق على الأنفصال ..
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *مش عارف !!
> بس أنا شايف أن أسباب التطليق فى المدنى ما فيهاش مشكلة أنها تكون فى الكنسى ..
> ألا موضوع الأتفاق على الأنفصال ..
> *​



*معترفين بيه يا هندزة 

طب فاكر الموضوع اللى عمله فكرى بسبب إنه زعلان من الأسقف اللى عمد عيل أبوه و أمه مش متجوزين فى الكنيسة ؟؟؟


ما حدش فيكم أخد باله​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *معترفين بيه يا هندزة
> 
> طب فاكر الموضوع اللى عمله فكرى بسبب إنه زعلان من الأسقف اللى عمد عيل أبوه و أمه مش متجوزين فى الكنيسة ؟؟؟
> 
> ...


*
أيوه فاكر الموضوع بس أيه العلاقة ؟
ده بيقول طرف فيهم غير مؤمن !​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> أيوه فاكر الموضوع بس أيه العلاقة ؟
> ده بيقول طرف فيهم غير مؤمن !​*



*ما هو طالما إن الكنيسة عمدت إبنهم 

يبقى هى إعترفت بالزواج المدنى 
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]الدولة ألقت بالكرة فى ملعب الكنائس ...أبشروا*​​


			
				عبد يسوع المسيح;3660451
[COLOR=Black قال:
			
		

> *
> · اسباب التطليق
> 
> والمادة 114 نصت على أنه يعتبر فى حكم الزنا كل عمل يدل على الخيانة الزوجية ....... ووجود أوراق أو مستندات صادرة من أحد الزوجين لشخص غريب تدل على وجود علاقة آثمة بينهما، ووجود رجل غريب مع الزوجة بحالة مريبة .....
> ​*


*رجعنا للزنا الحكمى ....*​[/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]الدولة ألقت بالكرة فى ملعب الكنائس ...أبشروا*​​
> *رجعنا للزنا الحكمى ....*​


*
مين اللى هايحدد الحالة المريبة و أن المستندات أو الأوراق دى تدل على علاقة أثمة ؟​*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> · اسباب الطلاق في الزواج المدني
> أو التطليق إذا توافرت أحد الأسباب الآتية:
> - إذا خرج أحد الزوجين عن الدين المسيحى وانقطع الآمل في رجوعه إليه
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]لما هو مدنى ...لماذا أشترط الدين المسيحى والخروج منه  ؟؟؟*​​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​​*[FONT=&quot]ساء سلوكه أزاى ؟ ومين اللى هيحدد هذا السوء ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكنيسة والا القاضى وألا مين بالظبط ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​​*[FONT=&quot]حكم نهائى بات ؟؟؟ - موت ياحمار [/FONT]*​​ ​ ​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> مين اللى هايحدد الحالة المريبة و أن المستندات أو الأوراق دى تدل على علاقة أثمة ؟​*


*اللى هيرفع الدعوى ....وبصراحة مش عارف أزاى القاضى هياخد بيها*
*قانوناً أى مستندات او صور أو حتى فيديو
يبلوها ويشربوا ميتها
القانون لايعترف بالزنا الحكمى من الأساس*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لما هو مدنى ...لماذا أشترط الدين المسيحى والخروج منه  ؟؟؟*​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
> 
> ...



*ما هو ممكن يشوفوا أسباب التطليق 

بلاش الطلاق​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]ياجماعة معلش أسمحوا لى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المكتوب فى الزواج المدنى دة ...وشروط التطليق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كلهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]موجودة فى أحكام الخُلع الأسلامى ...بس واخدة صياغة حونينة وملفوفة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *اللى هيرفع الدعوى ....وبصراحة مش عارف أزاى القاضى هياخد بيها*
> *قانوناً أى مستندات او صور أو حتى فيديو
> يبلوها ويشربوا ميتها
> القانون لايعترف بالزنا الحكمى من الأساس*​


*
يعنى ممكن القانون ده يترفض الدستورية مثلا ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> يعنى ممكن القانون ده يترفض الدستورية مثلا ..​*


*ييييييييييس ...سيررر
أى واحد نطع عايز يطلع فى الفضائيات أو ينكتب أسمه فى النتات
هيطعن عليه بعدم الدستورية ...لو أتصل حكم بواقعة 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ياجماعة معلش أسمحوا لى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المكتوب فى الزواج المدنى دة ...وشروط التطليق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كلهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]موجودة فى أحكام الخُلع الأسلامى ...بس واخدة صياغة حونينة وملفوفة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*يعنى إيه صياغة حونينة ؟؟

يعنى ليها قيمة و لا مالهاش ؟؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى إيه صياغة حونينة ؟؟
> 
> يعنى ليها قيمة و لا مالهاش ؟؟​*


*أستبدال الألفاظ الأسلامية فقط *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أستبدال الألفاظ الأسلامية فقط *​



*معلش خدنى عل أد عقلى

أنا ما يهمنيش إذا كان إستبدال فى الالفاظ و لا لأ

كل اللى يهمنى 

هل ممكن ييجى بيها حكم طلاق سريع ؟؟ و لا نظام موت يا حمار ؟؟؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> هل ممكن ييجى بيها حكم طلاق سريع ؟؟ و لا نظام موت يا حمار ؟؟؟​*


*أيوة طلاق سريع عادى - حوالى تلات شهور - حسب الرول
لكن هنا بيشترط علشان الكنيسة تعترف بالطلاق دة
عايزة حكم نهائى بات ....مش نهائى فقط 
لآ ...بات 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيوة طلاق سريع عادى - حوالى تلات شهور - حسب الرول
> لكن هنا بيشترط علشان الكنيسة تعترف بالطلاق دة
> عايزة حكم نهائى بات ....مش نهائى فقط
> لآ ...بات
> *​



*

يعنى أسباب التطليق مش بتجيب حكم نهائى بات ؟؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى أسباب التطليق مش بتجيب حكم نهائى بات ؟؟​*


*لأ حكم أول درجة فقط ...*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ حكم أول درجة فقط ...*​



*لا إستنى واحدة واحدة 

عشان أستوعب

معلش

أبلع ريئى


مش أول درجة دا : أوتوماتيك بيدخل إستئناف و بعدها يبقى بات توماتيكى توماتيكى ؟؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا إستنى واحدة واحدة
> 
> عشان أستوعب
> 
> ...


*الكلا دة بفلوس ...كدة المنتدى يقف على بخسارة 
:new6::new6::new6:

لأ ...الأستئناف فى خلال 15 يوم من تاريخ حكم أول درجة
وله شكل وموضوع 
بعد منه الطعن بالنقض ...سواء النيابة أو المدعى بالحق المدنى أو المدعى عليه 

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الكلا دة بفلوس ...كدة المنتدى يقف على بخسارة
> :new6::new6::new6:
> 
> لأ ...الأستئناف فى خلال 15 يوم من تاريخ حكم أول درجة
> ...



*يعنى فيه حكم نوهائى بات أهون 30:​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى فيه حكم نوهائى بات أهون 30:​*


:new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## grges monir (13 نوفمبر 2014)

افهم انا بقى يا عوبد
اشمعنا ايرينى يعنى
يعنى القانون دة  هيخلى فية زواج مدنى  مش كدة ؟؟؟؟؟
ولو حصل طلاق وحب الشخص يتجوز  تانى بس من خلال الكنيسة يعنى يتجوز بطقس كنسى هاينفع ولا اية ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## grges monir (13 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> يعنى ممكن القانون ده يترفض الدستورية مثلا ..​*


لو الكناايس وافقت علية 
يترفض لية من الدستورية وازاى وباى  صفة


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> لو الكناايس وافقت علية
> يترفض لية من الدستورية وازاى وباى  صفة



*لأنه غير دستورى على كلام أستاذ عبود ..​*


----------



## grges monir (13 نوفمبر 2014)

واية المادة الل فى الدستور المعارضة للقانون دة


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> واية المادة الل فى الدستور المعارضة للقانون دة



*أستاذ عبود بيقول مفيش حاجة فى القانون أسمها زنى حكمى ..​*


----------



## grges monir (13 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *أستاذ عبود بيقول مفيش حاجة فى القانون أسمها زنى حكمى ..​*


يجى عبود ويفهمنا عدم دستوريتة لية
لانى شايف ان القوانين بتنبثق من الدستور واكيد اللى حط المواد دى فاهم كدة ولا هنعمل زيى الاخوان ههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> يجى عبود ويفهمنا عدم دستوريتة لية


*تدفع كام ؟؟؟؟
أنا كدة المنتدى يقف عليا بخسارة 
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]فى المختصر المفيد ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يُطعن على مادة ( رقم كذا ) فى القانون ( رقم كذا ) بعدم دستوريتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا كانت المادة تُخالف الدستور ...ولا يُمَس باقى مواد القانون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]عندنا مادة فى الدستور لأحتكام غير المسلمين الى شرائعهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جوز / طلق / أعمل اللى أنت عايزه ...دى لائحتك ودى شرائعك مالناش صالح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]اللى حصل ان الكنائس وضعت لائحتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]التشريعات قالت لهم عايزين دة ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قالوا : أيوة عايزينه ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طاب أتفضلوا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أين تقع ( عدم الدستورية ) هنا ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (13 نوفمبر 2014)

انا عن نفسي مش قادر اهضم الجملة دية [ زنى حُكمي ]
وازاي يتحكم فيها دية، يعني افرض واحد لقى رسالة مرسلة لزوجته
فيها كلام خارج ولقاها بتتكرر كتير، يقوم يعوز يطلقها
وبيها يثبت انها يتزني بالتليفون المحمول اللي بيجي عليها رسايل
ييجي القاضي يقوم يحكم على المحمول أنه يستحق الإعدام لأنه بيتحرش بالمدام
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## aymonded (13 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فى المختصر المفيد ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يُطعن على مادة ( رقم كذا ) فى القانون ( رقم كذا ) بعدم دستوريتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا كانت المادة تُخالف الدستور ...ولا يُمَس باقى مواد القانون [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]عندنا مادة فى الدستور لأحتكام غير المسلمين الى شرائعهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]جوز / طلق / أعمل اللى أنت عايزه ...دى لائحتك ودى شرائعك مالناش صالح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...




فين بقى مجلس الشعب اللي وافق على القانون !!!!​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]الشريعة ( القانون ) قائم على حفظ *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الدين *​*[FONT=&quot]/ النفس / المال / العِرض*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الدين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...الدولة تقولك أتفضل طبق شريعتك وأنا أضمن لك تنفيذها من خلال دوائر قضائية مخصصة لها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]النفس / المال / العِرض[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...عندى القوانين الجنائية والمدنية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودول [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بيقعوا تحت المادة الدستورية اللى بتقول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المواطنون أمام القانون سواء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
المرأة دى زنت / الرجل دة زنا ...عندى قانون بيحكمها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ دة مش زنا بمعنى زنا يعنى ... 
بس ييعنى هو فى حكم الزنا ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نقولك لآ ...ماعنديش حاجة أسمها فى حكم الزنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بس أنت وافقتنى على لآئحتى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أيوة وافقت على اللى أنت عايز تطبقه فى شريعتك كأحوال شخصية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مالناش دعوة ...لكن هتدخل فى حيز الجنائى ( أحكام بالحبس يعنى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و تقولى دى زنت علشان لقيت صورة وألا لقيت جواب أو رسالة موبايل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عايز تطلقها ( داخل كنيستك ) أتفضل ...مالناش صالح بالدين ولا العقيدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايز تتهمها جنائياً – تبقى تمشى على قوانين البلد اللى سارية على الكل


[FONT=&quot]وكفاية عليكم كدة النهاردة 
:new6::new6::new6:
[/FONT][/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> فين بقى مجلس الشعب اللي وافق على القانون !!!!​


*هو لسة القانون مصدرش أصلا
دة مسودة ...والخبر مقالش حاجة عن عرضه فى مجلس الشعب

*​


----------



## aymonded (13 نوفمبر 2014)

آها سوري انا فاكرك بتتكلم عن قانون الأحوال الشخصية الجديد بالنسبة للكنيسة
انا طبعاً اللي اعرفه أن لازم يروح لمجلس الشعب الأول ليتوافق عليه بعد لما تستقر عليه الكنايس
اما موضوع الزنى الحكمي ده اعتقد أنه مش جناية رسمي 
إلا للمحمول هو اللي يتقبض عليه بس ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]قبل ما أقفل...عندى ملحوظة*​​ *[FONT=&quot]دة رأى قانونى يتفق معى فيه بعض أساتذة قانون أيضاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وممكن جدا تلاقى رأى آخر مُخالف تماماً لما أقوله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القول الفصل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: لو حد طعن على المادة بعدم دستوريتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى هيروح لغول الدستورية المستشار الفاضل / عدلى منصور[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> آها سوري *انا فاكرك بتتكلم *عن قانون الأحوال الشخصية الجديد بالنسبة للكنيسة​


*فاكرنى باتكلم ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*أومال أحنا بنتكلم عن أية من الصبح يا أيمن
قووووم نااام ...قوووم *

:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## aymonded (13 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *فاكرنى باتكلم ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> *أومال أحنا بنتكلم عن أية من الصبح يا أيمن
> قووووم نااام ...قوووم *
> 
> :new6::new6::new6:​



هههههههههههههه مش قصدي كده الكلام طلع مبتور
قصدي بتتكلم عن الموافقة على القانون رسمياً​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> آها سوري انا فاكرك بتتكلم عن قانون الأحوال الشخصية الجديد بالنسبة للكنيسة
> انا طبعاً اللي اعرفه أن لازم يروح لمجلس الشعب الأول ليتوافق عليه بعد لما تستقر عليه الكنايس
> اما موضوع الزنى الحكمي ده اعتقد أنه مش جناية رسمي
> إلا للمحمول هو اللي يتقبض عليه بس ههههههههههههههه​



*المهم إن المحمول يعترف :w00t:

​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> اما موضوع الزنى الحكمي ده اعتقد أنه مش جناية رسمي
> ​



*طيب اللى مراته بتخونه ومسك عليها صور ولا رسايل ولا غيره يطلقها ولا يخلص عليها ؟ *​


----------



## grges monir (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *طيب اللى مراته بتخونه ومسك عليها صور ولا رسايل ولا غيره يطلقها ولا يخلص عليها ؟ *​


طيب لو الراجل كان بيخون 
اية الحكم هنا


----------



## aymonded (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *طيب اللى مراته بتخونه ومسك عليها صور ولا رسايل ولا غيره يطلقها ولا يخلص عليها ؟ *​



يا غالي الموضوع هنا موضوع القانون بيقول ايه، احنا مش هانفصل قانون مش موجود، يعني لو هي متصورة مع شخص، أو بتمارس الخيانة عن طريق الحديث ومتسجل.. الخ، يعني فيه إثبات، ده شيء تاني، غير موضوع الزنى الحكمي بشكلة المطلق، يعني مش مجرد رسالة جاية ليها على الفون، ولا كلام مكتوب فيه، لأن الخيانة في عرف القانون حدث فعلي واقعي، مش فكري ولا صوري ولا مجرد ظنون وأفكار، لأن المحكمة مش هاتحكم على فكر شخص، ولا على ممارسة في الخيال، ولا في العالم الافتراضي واحده والا واحد بيتفرج على أفلام خليعة... مش ممكن واحد يروح المحكمة يقول مثلاً انا مراتي بتخوني بتتفرج على افلام لرجال شقر مثلاً، يعني المحكمة هاتسمع منه عادي يعني، بس هاتقوله في الآخر شرفتنا ومش تغيب عنا بنستمتع بحضورك الشيق...


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> طيب لو الراجل كان بيخون
> اية الحكم هنا



*نفس الكلام ..​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *طيب اللى مراته بتخونه ومسك عليها صور ولا رسايل ولا غيره يطلقها ولا يخلص عليها ؟ *​









grges monir قال:


> طيب لو الراجل كان بيخون
> اية الحكم هنا





*أنا الل نفسى أفهمه : ليه الكنيسة شاغلة دماغها بالموضوع دا ؟؟

ما يا جماعة نحتكم للشريعة الاسلامية و خلاص ؟؟

لكن : الكنيسة تطلب من الدولة عدم إلزامها بزواج من تم طلاقه 

يعنى اللى طلق أو إتطلق ممكن يتجوز مدنى 

فيها إيه ديه ؟؟

ما بيعملوا كدة فى كل بلاد الدنيا 

و لا إحنا يعنى عشان غلابة 







​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> يا غالي الموضوع هنا موضوع القانون بيقول ايه، احنا مش هانفصل قانون مش موجود، يعني لو هي متصورة مع شخص، أو بتمارس الخيانة عن طريق الحديث ومتسجل.. الخ، يعني فيه إثبات، ده شيء تاني، غير موضوع الزنى الحكمي بشكلة المطلق، يعني مش مجرد رسالة جاية ليها على الفون، ولا كلام مكتوب فيه، لأن الخيانة في عرف القانون حدث فعلي واقعي، مش فكري ولا صوري ولا مجرد ظنون وأفكار، لأن المحكمة مش هاتحكم على فكر شخص، ولا على ممارسة في الخيال، ولا في العالم الافتراضي واحده والا واحد بيتفرج على أفلام خليعة... مش ممكن واحد يروح المحكمة يقول مثلاً انا مراتي بتخوني بتتفرج على افلام لرجال شقر مثلاً، يعني المحكمة هاتسمع منه عادي يعني، بس هاتقوله في الآخر شرفتنا ومش تغيب عنا بنستمتع بحضورك الشيق...


*
أستاذى أنا بسأل لما يكون فى حاجة زى كدة أيه اللى المفروض الطرف المضحوك عليه يعمله ..
مش قصدى أن طرف بيتلكك للأخر ..
ولا هى المواضيع دى مش بتحصل من أساسه وأنا باتكلم كلام أفتراضى ؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> يعني مش مجرد رسالة جاية ليها على الفون، ولا كلام مكتوب فيه،* لأن الخيانة في عرف القانون حدث فعلي واقعي،* مش فكري ولا صوري ولا مجرد ظنون وأفكار، لأن المحكمة مش هاتحكم على فكر شخص، ولا على ممارسة في الخيال، ولا في العالم الافتراضي واحده والا واحد بيتفرج على أفلام خليعة... مش ممكن واحد يروح المحكمة يقول مثلاً انا مراتي بتخوني بتتفرج على افلام لرجال شقر مثلاً، يعني المحكمة هاتسمع منه عادي يعني، بس *هاتقوله في الآخر شرفتنا ومش تغيب عنا بنستمتع بحضورك الشيق*...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بقيت عفريت تشريع يا أيمن ...
هى هتقوله : شرفتنا يا أجمل زوج حلو

:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 نوفمبر 2014)

*بصراحة يا م.أيرينى أنا مستغرب من تفكيرك والكلام اللى بتكتبيه ..​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *بصراحة يا م.أيرينى أنا مستغرب من تفكيرك والكلام اللى بتكتبيه ..​*



*ليه مستغرب ؟؟

هى الكنيسة عاملة قانون للأحوال الشخصية فى أمريكا أو روسيا أو الصين ؟؟​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ليه مستغرب ؟؟
> 
> هى الكنيسة عاملة قانون للأحوال الشخصية فى أمريكا أو روسيا أو الصين ؟؟​*


*
أنا مالى ومال أمريكا ولا الصين ..!
يعنى أيه نمشى على شريعة مخالفة لأيماننا لأنها بتمشى مع مصالح البعض ؟
خلاص الشريعة التانية تجيز أكثر من زوجة وتجيز الطلاق بالأرادة المنفردة ..
أيه رأى حضرتك نطبقها على المسيحيين ؟
يعنى أيه الكتاب يقول أن الطلاق مش لأى سبب وعايزانى أخالف الكلام وأروح أطلق على شرائع تانية ؟
​*


----------



## aymonded (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بقيت عفريت تشريع يا أيمن ...
> هى هتقوله : شرفتنا يا أجمل زوج حلو
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههه لا عفريت ولا حاجة بس اصل الكلام مش هايبقى منطقي، اصل يعني هايتحكم ازاي على حاجة افتراضية، وممكن مش تلكيكة ولا حاجة ممكن يكون أحد الطرفين أو هما الاتنين فعلاً على النت بيعملوا حاجات شكلها خيانة فكرية أو تخيلية، هايتحكم فيها أزاي بس وعلى أي أساس هايكون الحكم، أصل مش ممكن هاحاكم حد على خياله أو فكره، هنا يبقى اكيد في مشكلة ما نفسية أو العلاقة بين الزوجين فيها شيء ما من الخلل عايز يتعالج مش عايز طلاق.... مش كده والا ايه؛ حد يقول حاجة طيب...


----------



## aymonded (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> أستاذى أنا بسأل لما يكون فى حاجة زى كدة أيه اللى المفروض الطرف المضحوك عليه يعمله ..
> مش قصدى أن طرف بيتلكك للأخر ..
> ولا هى المواضيع دى مش بتحصل من أساسه وأنا باتكلم كلام أفتراضى ؟​*



هو فيه أكيد خلل ما أدى لهذه النتيجة، بس اصل مش ممكن هايتحاكم طرف على خياله، أو ما يفعله على النت من مشاهدة أفلام مثلاً !!! بحكم عادة قول، بسبب مشكلة زوجية قول.. الله واعلم لأن الأسباب كتيرة، ومش ممكن ينفصل اتنين بسبب خيال أو أفكار ...


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> هو فيه أكيد خلل ما أدى لهذه النتيجة، بس اصل مش ممكن هايتحاكم طرف على خياله، أو ما يفعله على النت من مشاهدة أفلام مثلاً !!! بحكم عادة قول، بسبب مشكلة زوجية قول.. الله واعلم لأن الأسباب كتيرة، ومش ممكن ينفصل اتنين بسبب خيال أو أفكار ...


*
على فكرة أنا مجبتش سيرة حد بيتفرج على أفلام خالص !!!
أنا قصدى حد متصور فى وضع مش كويس أو محادثات ورسايل واضح منها أن فى علاقة مش مضبوطة " أثمة يعنى " ..
مش قصدى خالص اللى حضرتك فهمته ..*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> أنا مالى ومال أمريكا ولا الصين ..!
> يعنى أيه نمشى على شريعة مخالفة لأيماننا لأنها بتمشى مع مصالح البعض ؟
> خلاص الشريعة التانية تجيز أكثر من زوجة وتجيز الطلاق بالأرادة المنفردة ..
> ...



*أرجوك إفهمنى 

أنا كمسيحية : 

1- أقتنع بأن السيد المسيح ترك للأرضيين وضع الشرائع المناسبة لكل زمان و مكان 

2- يجب علىَّ أن أتزوج مسيحى حقيقى الذى يؤمن و يقتنع بأن يبذل نفسه لأجلى و هكذا أنا مقتنعة بالخضوع إليه 


إن عشنا نحن الاثنين فى بلاد آكلى لحوم البشر : فلن نأكل البشر مثلهم حتى لو سمح لنا القانون بذلك

و إن عشنا فى البلاد الأمريكية : فلن أتزوج مدنى مثلهم حتى لو سمح لى القانون بذلك

و إن عشنا فى البلاد الاسلامية : فلن يتزوج هو أربعة مثلهم حتى لو سمح له القانون بذلك 


سنطبق إيماننا المسيحى داخل بيتنا الصغير بدون أن أجبر صاحب العمارة بإحترام قوانينى 


هكذا الكنيسة يا أخى العزيز 

إذا كانت الكنيسة تريد قانون : فلتطبق القانون الذى تريده داخل جدرانها و لا داعى لسن قوانين أو لوائح يسلمونها للدولة 

لا داعى 
​*


----------



## aymonded (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> على فكرة أنا مجبتش سيرة حد بيتفرج على أفلام خالص !!!
> أنا قصدى حد متصور فى وضع مش كويس أو محادثات ورسايل واضح منها أن فى علاقة مش مضبوطة " أثمة يعنى " ..
> مش قصدى خالص اللى حضرتك فهمته ..*​



طب يا غالي ما انا قلت ده يبقى اثبات، انا كان كلامي في الزنى الحكمي أنه ضرب من الخيال، لكن اللي بتقوله ده يعتبر شيء فعلي ملموس وله إثبات...


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أرجوك إفهمنى
> 
> أنا كمسيحية :
> 
> ...


*
الله .. الله .. الله 

ما كلامك حلو اهو أمال أيه الكلام بتاع الشريعة اللى مش عارف أيه ؟

يعنى أفهم من كلامك أنك شايفة أن المفروض الكنيسة تسيب كل واحد يتجوز بالطريقة اللى عايزه ..
راح الكنيسة أهلا وسهلا .. قضاها برة جواز وطلاق هو حر .. صح كدة !​*


----------



## aymonded (14 نوفمبر 2014)

*راح الكنيسة أهلا وسهلا .. قضاها برة جواز وطلاق هو حر .. صح كدة !

ده كلام زين، وهو مربض الفرس​*


----------



## grges monir (14 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أرجوك إفهمنى
> 
> أنا كمسيحية :
> 
> ...


متفق معكى تماما فيما قولتية
الا اخر جملة 
لابد من وضع ضوابط وقوانين ايرينى حرصا على مصلحة الافراد وضمان الحقوق فى حالة النزاع


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 نوفمبر 2014)

aymonded قال:


> *راح الكنيسة أهلا وسهلا .. قضاها برة جواز وطلاق هو حر .. صح كدة !
> 
> ده كلام زين، وهو مربض الفرس​*


*
يعنى حضرتك شايف أن اكنيسة المفروض تخلع أيدها من الأمور المدنية ..

زى الجواز والطلاق والميراث .... ألخ .

ومالهاش غير الحياة الروحية للمؤمنيين فقط ؟ ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> الله .. الله .. الله
> 
> ما كلامك حلو اهو أمال أيه الكلام بتاع الشريعة اللى مش عارف أيه ؟
> ...



*أيواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

بس الكنيسة تطلب من المحكمة أنها لا تجبرها على تزويج من تم طلاقه أو تطليقه

و بث كدة 
​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أيواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> بس الكنيسة تطلب من المحكمة أنها لا تجبرها على تزويج من تم طلاقه أو تطليقه
> 
> ...



*طيب ما هى الناس اللى هاتطلق وتنفصل دى هاتطالب بزواج ثانى ..!​*


----------



## aymonded (14 نوفمبر 2014)

شوف يا غالي، المشكلة لما يتجوز اتنين مش عايشن لله ولا يهمهم الإنجيل ولا عمرهم ما فتحوه من الأساس وعلاقتهم بالكنيسة ان ليهم اسم انهم مسحيين، تقوم الكنيسة تجوزهم، ولما يحصل مشكلة تقف عاجزة عن طلاقهم، يقوموا يا اما يعملوا مشاكل لا تحد للكنيسة، أو أنهم يا ايأسلموا أو يروحوا طوائف زي المرمون والا شهود يهوة، وبعدين يرجعوا تاني، وبعدين يعملوا مشكلة تانية عايزن يتجوزوا تاني... والكنيسة تيجي تقول ليهم اصل لازم كل واحد يحمل صليبة ويحتمل الآخر، فممكن يمسكوا الي بيقول كده ويضربوه، أو لما حد يعرف انهم بيتصرفوا كده يطردهم ويقول روحوا في اي داهية مش عايزنكم، والمشكلة في اولادهم يروحوا فين بعد كده والكنيسة قفلت الباب في وشهم، يبقى الحل ايه بقى، تسيب الناس اللي عايز يتجوز مدني يروح براحته، واللي عايز يروح للكنيسة بوعي روحي سليم وعايز يتجوز فيها اهلاً وسهلاً لأنه هايكون واعي بيعمل ايه مش عن اضطرار...


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 نوفمبر 2014)

*يبقى كدة الموضوع ده عمره ماهيتحل ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أيواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> بس الكنيسة تطلب من المحكمة أنها لا تجبرها على تزويج من تم طلاقه أو تطليقه
> 
> ...


*هنخرف ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
يعنى عايزة الكنيسة أو أى مؤسسة تحكم المحكمة تعمل أية ومتعملش أية ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *يبقى كدة الموضوع ده عمره ماهيتحل ..​*


*الآسلام هو الحل ...
:new6::new6::new6::new6:

أنا باهزر ...اوعى حد يجيب سيرة الأب أو الأم
أنا باقولكم أهوه 
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هنخرف ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
> يعنى عايزة الكنيسة أو أى مؤسسة تحكم المحكمة تعمل أية ومتعملش أية ؟؟؟
> *​



*ولا المحكمة حقها تجبرنى أعمل ما هو ضد أيمانى أو معتقدى ..​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *ولا المحكمة حقها تجبرنى أعمل ما هو ضد أيمانى أو معتقدى ..​*


*ماهو علشان كدة لازم يبقى مكتوب وواضح 
فين فى أيمانك 
( عدم التصريح ) بجواز آخر ؟
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماهو علشان كدة لازم يبقى مكتوب وواضح
> فين فى أيمانك
> ( عدم التصريح ) بجواز آخر ؟
> *​



* كُلُّ مَنْ يُطَلِّقُ امْرَأَتَهُ وَيَتَزَوَّجُ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي وَكُلُّ مَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ مِنْ رَجُلٍ يَزْنِي. ( لوقا 16 : 18 )*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> * كُلُّ مَنْ يُطَلِّقُ امْرَأَتَهُ وَيَتَزَوَّجُ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي وَكُلُّ مَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ بِمُطَلَّقَةٍ مِنْ رَجُلٍ يَزْنِي. ( لوقا 16 : 18 )*​


*المحكمة هنا مش جهة تفسير للكتب المقدسة 
الحكم صادر بمسمى ( عدم التصريح / التصريح )
هل يوجد لآئحة تقول بهذا النص ؟
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *المحكمة هنا مش جهة تفسير للكتب المقدسة
> الحكم صادر بمسمى ( عدم التصريح / التصريح )
> هل يوجد لآئحة تقول بهذا النص ؟
> *​



*خلاص يبقى تاخد بلائحة الكنيسة ( جهة تفسير الكتب المقدسة ) .​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 نوفمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> متفق معكى تماما فيما قولتية
> الا اخر جملة
> لابد من وضع ضوابط وقوانين ايرينى حرصا على مصلحة الافراد وضمان الحقوق فى حالة النزاع



*طب و الكنيسة بتعمل إيه فى أمريكا و أوروبا ؟؟

بتعمل قوانين خاصة بيها عشان الأحوال الشخصية ؟؟؟


​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *طيب ما هى الناس اللى هاتطلق وتنفصل دى هاتطالب بزواج ثانى ..!​*



*و إيه المشكلة ؟؟

ما يتجوزوا 


المهم الاتنين اللى عايزين يتجوزا دول : ناويين يتجوزوا مدنى و لا كنسى ؟؟؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هنخرف ؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!
> يعنى عايزة الكنيسة أو أى مؤسسة تحكم المحكمة تعمل أية ومتعملش أية ؟؟؟
> *​



*ليه بس ؟؟

طب سؤال 

هو مش الكنيسة رفضت إنها تخضع للمراقبة فى موضوع الأموال و كدة ؟؟؟

و قالوا لأ 


قالوا و لا ما قالوش ؟؟؟:w00t:

______________________



و بعدين يا أستاذنا : إيه الل يمنع إن الدولة توافق عل الاقتراح دا ؟؟؟


ما هو فى أوروبا و أمريكا و و و 

ما فيش دولة بتتدخل فى مشاكل الجهات الدينية 

و لو حد إشتكى الجهة الدينية عشان يجوزوه بالعافية

الدولة بتقول له : إتجوز مدنى 


صح و لا مش صح ؟؟​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و إيه المشكلة ؟؟
> 
> ما يتجوزوا
> 
> ...



*يتجوزا أزاى والكتاب قال أنه يبقى زنى ؟​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماهو علشان كدة لازم يبقى مكتوب وواضح
> فين فى أيمانك
> ( عدم التصريح ) بجواز آخر ؟
> *​



*عدم تصريح كمان ؟؟؟

لا يا باشا دا ظلم بيّن​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *يتجوزا أزاى والكتاب قال أنه يبقى زنى ؟​*



*لو إتجوزا مدنى 

الكنيسة مالهاش دعوة


هم أحرار بأة فى نفسهم​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (14 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لو إتجوزا مدنى
> 
> الكنيسة مالهاش دعوة
> 
> ...


*
أنا ماجبتش سيرة الكنيسة أنا باتكلم على الأشخاص ..
أنهم هيقبلوا بكدة وهيعيشوا كدة أزاى وأيه مصيرهم الأبدى ؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> هو مش الكنيسة رفضت إنها تخضع للمراقبة فى موضوع الأموال و كدة ؟؟؟
> 
> و قالوا لأ
> ...


*مين صاحب الأفتكاسة دى ؟؟؟
مسمعتش عنها 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> و بعدين يا أستاذنا : إيه الل يمنع إن الدولة توافق عل الاقتراح دا ؟؟؟
> 
> ما هو فى أوروبا و أمريكا و و و
> ...


*أتجوز مدنى تبع قوانين الدولة ...هنا اللى رفع قضية عايز أية ؟
دة نزاع مدنى مش دينى ...
لأنه حتى هذه اللحظة ...لايوجد زواج مدنى بين المصريين
بين أجبنى / أجنبية / ومصرى 

*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> أنا ماجبتش سيرة الكنيسة أنا باتكلم على الأشخاص ..
> أنهم هيقبلوا بكدة وهيعيشوا كدة أزاى وأيه مصيرهم الأبدى ؟​*



*إيه مصيرهم الأبدى ؟؟

و إحنا مالنا ؟؟

هم كاملين السن​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مين صاحب الأفتكاسة دى ؟؟؟
> مسمعتش عنها
> *​



*صدقنى قريتها فى حتة ؟؟

مش فاكرة ريد333 و لا ياسر الجندى و لا ياسر رشدى ؟؟

مش فاكرة بأة​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أتجوز مدنى تبع قوانين الدولة ...هنا اللى رفع قضية عايز أية ؟
> دة نزاع مدنى مش دينى ...
> لأنه حتى هذه اللحظة ...لايوجد زواج مدنى بين المصريين
> بين أجبنى / أجنبية / ومصرى
> ...



*يبقى هى ديه المشكلة بأة 

و أنا عمالة أقول : الكنيسة تاعبة نفسها كدة ليه ؟؟

أتاريها محتاسة 

​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *صدقنى قريتها فى حتة ؟؟
> مش فاكرة ريد333 و لا ياسر الجندى و لا ياسر رشدى ؟؟
> مش فاكرة بأة​*


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
أتاريكم بتنقلوا أفتكاسات منتديااااات
لآ كان ياسر رشدى ...وكان هيضرب عركة مع حد مش فاكر مين
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> أتاريكم بتنقلوا أفتكاسات منتديااااات
> لآ كان ياسر رشدى ...وكان هيضرب عركة مع حد مش فاكر مين
> *​



*طب سيبك من الافتكاسات ناو

ليه ما فيش جواز مدنى فى مصر ؟؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب سيبك من الافتكاسات ناو
> ليه ما فيش جواز مدنى فى مصر ؟؟​*


*لآن الأسلام دين الدولة *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لآن الأسلام دين الدولة *​



*هو الاسلام  مانع الجواز المدنى ؟؟؟

ديه فى أنهو حديث ديه يا أخويا ؟؟:w00t:​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو الاسلام  مانع الجواز المدنى ؟؟؟
> 
> ديه فى أنهو حديث ديه يا أخويا ؟؟:w00t:​*


*لآ ...المسلم مش هيتجوز مدنى 
لأنه بيتجوز على سُنة الله ورسوله 
والسُنة بتقول أية ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لآ ...المسلم مش هيتجوز مدنى
> لأنه بيتجوز على سُنة الله ورسوله
> والسُنة بتقول أية ؟؟؟
> *​




*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا مش هأسأل السؤال دا

فيه سؤال تانى 

طب ليه ما فيش جواز مدنى لغير المسلم؟؟
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 نوفمبر 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> طب ليه ما فيش جواز مدنى لغير المسلم؟؟
> ​*


*اللى أعرفه ان الزواج المدنى بين أجنبى ومصرى 
لغير المسلم دى ...أنا لا أعرفها 
ممكن أسألك عليها لو عايزة 
:t30:
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 نوفمبر 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *اللى أعرفه ان الزواج المدنى بين أجنبى ومصرى
> لغير المسلم دى ...أنا لا أعرفها
> ممكن أسألك عليها لو عايزة
> :t30:
> *​


*
لأكونن لك من الشاكرين 

وجزاك الله كل خير 


زمانك بتقول فى سرك عشانا عليك يارب










​*


----------

